
The Seven Circles of Developer Hell [Infographic] - rbanffy
https://blog.toggl.com/seven-circles-of-developer-hell/
======
cdnsteve
This made my day.

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
This is probably idiosyncratic, but what about putting bits of code in as many
files and directories as possible?

